# Beatboxing newb



## reedman (Nov 21, 2013)

So I've been slowly recording my beatboxing and posting it on my gallery, and I've been getting some positive feedback from some people.

Buuuuut I was hoping for any tips from any experienced beatboxers out there. (Especially on doing a good bass)


----------

